# Cemc exam



## LDH CPC CPMA (Jun 15, 2009)

WHAT WOULD BE A REAL GOOD RESOURCE BOOK TO TAKE FOR THE EXAM? 
Thank you


----------



## vcamp77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just bought the "Understanding E/M Coding" published by Ingenix and this seems to be a great resource.  I plan on taking the CEMC exam also at the end of the year.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 16, 2009)

*Nothing needed*

In my opinion you do NOT need any additional resources for the CEMC - Just bring CPC, ICD9, HCPCS and you 1995 and 1997 guildelines and audit tools.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Jun 22, 2009)

The Medicare Processing manual. I failed it, but will be taking it again in July. (finger crossed) Hopefully I'll pass.


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (Jun 23, 2009)

Good Luck! I failed it too and retaking it in August, that's why I was asking about the reference book. Where did you get the Medicare Processing manual?


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 23, 2009)

LORI HARRIS said:


> Good Luck! I failed it too and retaking it in August, that's why I was asking about the reference book. Where did you get the Medicare Processing manual?



You can get it off the CMS website, thats where I found it.


Best of luck on your retake!


----------

